# How do you roll a joint?



## screwdriver (Jan 13, 2008)

I have always had a problem rolling in the air like the traditional method. It just never works out. So I finally found a way that I can get a decent joint that is consistently made. It has to be at the right moisture level or things start to go wrong. I also use the larger and thicker wraps instead of the thin papers, but I occasional use the papers. My success rate goes down with those papers and it makes me feel so uncoordinated when the paper rips of folds. 

I get my trusty shot glass and buddage. I clip a small bud off at the main stalk then cut up a couple more times in the shot glass. Working my way up the small stem. I like using the shot glass because the scissors slide down both side and a clean cut can be made though the center. It is important the the scissors cut and not bind. I try to minimize the cuts I make in the shot glass but, I want an even consistency. I like to have the bud at 65% Rh. I can't roll well it it gets too dry because I roll it too loose and too wet I roll it too tight and you turn purple trying to inhale.






I have to roll on a flat surface that has some grip for the paper. A smooth desktop is difficult because the paper just slips then things go wrong. Gently tuck the edge of paper around the weed and roll like rolling playdoh. Careful not to crease the paper, its OK to be loose at this point. I try to do this only once and in one direction. Releasing at the end of the stroke. The weed takes on a cylindrical shape. I can now add, subtract or move to make more even. I also don't worry about the ends and try to feel for consistency with the initial roll. Rolling with the finger pressure starting from the center, out.




With both hands and starting in the middle with my forefingers and thumbs I try to tuck the edge tighter but, without creasing. When the paper rolls under the weed you can push it tighter with the stiffness of the paper as you continue to roll. In a smooth motion from tucking from that position back into the playdoh position until the end.





Lick as much as to like, its chocolate flavored. Gently pack the bud into the end further. I use the point of the scissors. I lick the ends and pinch the ends tighter into a cone shape. At this point I clean up the excess bud to let the joint dry from my spit. It maybe more important to let it sit and begin to expand and tighten in the wrap.  I let it set for a couple of minutes while I do other stuff. 





I take a pair of scissors and clip off the excess paper on the ends when ready to smoke.


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's some extra pictures that may help explain more.

Good tuck and roll.



Loose tuck, but doesn't crease.



In desperation I sometimes crease the paper but, this causes an uneven paper burn.



Start with a cooler cured bud. (Important)



End with a stem that goes into your soil buckets.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 13, 2008)

good job man u should add this to the contest they got going its a good one u got hear ,,i like it ,,execlent joint


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 13, 2008)

Ill do one for you guys in the a.m. too :stoned: now and this is like a re-accuring thread around here, no offence to you Screwdriver but i think this is like th e5th one ive seen im my few months on the forum (and ive shown what mine look like but not the process my twisting comes from rolling my own smokes for a few months  (52.5 of them) but thats another life i had and the rolling ability has stuck ever since. a suggestion would be to buy a can of tobacco and jsut roll away and by the end of the can youll have it down. Oh and i used to cut up my nugz like that with a shot glass and barber snips till i cut the inside of my hand trying to keep the top covered and that took a few weeks to heal :hitchair: invested in a grinder ($20) and havent had that happen since.:cool2:


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello guys.  Dubbaman, no offense taken,  as tom-tom suggested this is more for the contest thing. (I know its over) I move at a different pace. (Nothings over 'till I say its over)  I assume there is still a desire for things that the contest was asking for. I hope more are added here or should that be enough?  Hope the party isn't over.

I couldn't use a grinder at the humidity level I keep my stash. I don't roll often because I prefer a pipe.


----------



## Il Stugots (Jan 14, 2008)

wait wat contest? a joint rolling contest?


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 6, 2008)

didnt think there was a J rolling contest i thought that someone had added how to roll a J to the contribution contest. Anyway heres the Dubbaman roll, 

papers zig*zag 1.25
grinder
mitts

steps are simple buds into grinder, and ground well. stem and seed (if any) picked out of grindings, material picked up in papers flap. dump material into wrap. and tamp with each forefinger. Fold non glue edge back up and into the paper connecting behind material. romm back and forth till you have a consistant feel in hands. Lick stick and enjoy.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 6, 2008)

*practice makes perfect*


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 6, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> *practice makes perfect*


 
Very true the most important part.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah Butters,
  I learned to roll using a single small zz (zig-zag) a longgggg time ago, and your right practise makes perfect. I got to admit the the hoober on the stand there does look like a great job rolling, but can he do it with one hand, on horse back, into the wind, at night. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 6, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yeah Butters,
> I got to admit the the hoober on the stand there does look like a great job rolling, but can he do it with one hand, on horse back, into the wind, at night. LOL
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
couldnt see through all the smoke that was going around during that photo shoot does that count?? rolled it all by use of the force


----------



## rasta (Feb 6, 2008)

ive been rolling for over 30 years ,,,i think i can do it in my sleep ,,,p,l,r


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 6, 2008)

I see and hear on how to roll a j, but I can't seem to do it in the air. I'm forced to do it on a flat surface.

I would like to see how those huge tulip shapes j's or the origami ones are made.
A dragon joint with wings would look cool.


----------



## wonare1one (Feb 6, 2008)

For 10 years i've been rolling joints! they burn great but they look like its pregnant!!!  too much wacky rolled in the middle!! i use a good ROOR now and also have a handy joint roller(lazy way) when my girl wants to burn one!! blunts are easier than joints keep in mind!


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 6, 2008)

I've rolled the tulip before, and I am not extraordinary roller, here is a link to all sorts of fun joints to roll, they help kill the time 

http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/index.htm

Enjoy


----------



## pussum (Feb 6, 2008)

Rolling is an easy but hard task to complete. Good info, also....I have been holding on to this link for a while. Finally it comes in good use...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3Tz08l46AI


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 6, 2008)

i use a dollar bill...then the doobie goes into a little bowl and smoked thru the steamroller.  after that my motto is:  raped by weed and left for stupid!


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 11, 2008)

It took me a good long time to roll a joint but after rolling hundreds of cigarettes it got a lot easier. We were at a friends place and I was in the middle of filling a paper when a neighboring minister walked across the lawn to come visit. Needless to say I only managed to throw a jacket over my lap before he made it into the garage. After he left, this old gal I used to work with leans over and says "You didn't lose it all did ya?". I lifted the jacket and there sat one of the best spliffs i've ever rolled. lol Anyway moral of the story is practice does make perfect. I used to roll really loose on the end pregnant cigarettes but, after practicing a million times because nobody else could roll one, I can now roll one with my eyes closed, or in this case without being able to see my hands. Maybe I'll post a how to if I can get my cam working today.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 11, 2008)

I learned to roll with 2 bags that were 55gal  of weed I had rolled up to take to school for sale. What fun I had !!

practice makes perfect..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 11, 2008)

Dubb

has anyone ever told you how handsome you look?

lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 11, 2008)

Screwdriver   Yo

now you can roll a J its time to practice even more

try these

http://www.nirvana-shop.com/rollingjoint/menu.htm

P.s. I got this link from another member of the forum, i cannot remember who it was, but i thank you


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Dubb
> 
> has anyone ever told you how handsome you look?
> 
> lol


 
:rofl: people have always told me that i favored my moms side of the family but Ive thought that to be a bit fishy :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 11, 2008)

very funny lolol
oh man
my sides are hurting through laughing, ive just had my son come in to see what im laughing at and had to close the page so he thinks im looking at jokes on a fun page.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 17, 2008)

If ur not aware download Redmans song "How to roll a Blunt" and he`ll cover the rest........


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 6, 2008)

So I tried my hand at a new j.  The plans called for a tulip style _(my way)_, but wound up looking like a cotton swab.  I think of it like a cave man club because it will knock you out !:joint: 
Haven't smoked it.....I think I should call some tools over to my box for some help.  

I rolled the first section with some cooler cured master kush.  First step is to stick the corner of paper to the first j. portion.




Then, as I began to roll, I gentle changed the angle of the two papers which will create a funnel shape.  Next is to pack, gently, some air dried skunk #1 into the funnel. Then flattened the end and twisted the paper closed.  




Behold, *THE CLUB*.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 7, 2008)

yea all my tulips are clubs too, really stickin to the bleezies and glass nowadays tho... still a great joint.


----------

